# 5 افدنة للبيع بالاسكندرية صن الكس للعقارات



## layanalhussin (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اراضى للبيع بالاسكندرية شركة صن الكس للعقارات اراضى مميزة جدا على الطريق الدائرى مباشرا وبالقرب من كارفور اسكندرية مساحة الارض 5 افدنة الواجه البحرية على الطريق الدائرى مباشرتا الواجه القبلية تطل على شارع 8 متر الواجه الشرقية تطل على شارع 10 متر الواجه الغربية تطل على شارع 10 متر للاتصال بادرة الشركة 01278040500 01210006241 01000904726 للدعم الفنى وطلب الخرائط [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK-LNaUwr4w

http://ww..com

http://sunalexrealestatealexandria..com/2013/08/5.html






















:clapinghand::052::sm3:


----------

